# Nespresso U coffee level problem!



## mckaymental (Aug 26, 2015)

Hi guys! I have some issues with my Nespresso U machine. I get inconsistent coffee levels. I've resetted the machine, programmed the levels but nothing seems to work. Sometimes the level is correct but most of the time the machine will stop 10 seconds after it started for no reason.

Do you have any idea what could cause this issue?

Thanks a lot!









Mike


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

You might struggle to get a reply to this as I suspect you could be the only person on this forum who will admit to using one of these machines.

Ian


----------



## wilse (Nov 14, 2013)

If anyone knows... it will be George Clooney!

...I'll get my coat.


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

mckaymental said:


> Hi guys! I have some issues with my Nespresso U machine. I get inconsistent coffee levels. I've resetted the machine, programmed the levels but nothing seems to work. Sometimes the level is correct but most of the time the machine will stop 10 seconds after it started for no reason.
> 
> Do you have any idea what could cause this issue?
> 
> ...


No shame owning a nespresso machine. Its the nearest you'll get to a good shot from any pod/capsule machine, so no shame in that.

Predictable and repeatable for those who aren't interested in the 'faff' of making a proper shot.

Are you using the nespresso official capsules or are you using third party?

I used taylors of harrogate pods and they threw the volumetric dosing way off, i was getting half shots and the pump was labouring etc..... never used them again and have reverted to official nespresso pods


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Have you tried descaling the machine? Nespresso sell a descaler solution, don't know if it differs to other ones. I used to have a nespresso machine and had a little similar issue and it was scaled. I had to run the descaler through and a lot of water afterwards, where sometimes it worked well and others didn't and then it settled down.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Having recently stripped and "attempted" to repair one of this type of machine for a friend I would suggest you consider buying a new / different machine . You need a special socket to undo the base screws (some you can manage with pointed pliers) inside the components tend to be non repairable + electronics and are disproportionately expensive (very)

I would suggest you run cleaner through the machine (twice if it has not been done regularly) If this does not help / improve the situation buy a different machine.

If you want to get into good coffee consider a minimum starter as a Gaggia Classic plus a good grinder.

If you take this route view the forum and ask questions.


----------



## wilse (Nov 14, 2013)

I think these screws need a 'spanner' bit to get them open.

Being a tight-wad, I used an ikea kitchen cabinet bolt to open my old one.

Might help:

http://maultech.com/chrislott/blog/20100627_nespresso.html

Personally I'd been a Nespresso advocate for ages. Having gone the 'classic' route, I would never go back, not even for the convenience... the coffee's are no way as nice as freshly ground beans.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

I reformed the end of a 100 mm length of steel brake pipe to form the socket:good:


----------



## chrisinmtown (Aug 31, 2021)

Thanks for the link to my old (now defunct) Nespresso blog post above. Recently I moved my Nespresso repair blog post to here, hope this helps!

https://chrisinmtown.github.io/blog/20100627_nespresso.html


----------

